# Need For Speed : Underground



## gribuz (Feb 2, 2004)

Ive just tested NFS Underground and it was awesome   


anybody know if this is getting ported to Mac ?


----------



## nb3004 (Feb 4, 2004)

check insidemacgames.com and also aspyr.com , macplay.com , and macsoftgames.com.

it is doubtful since i dont think any of the need for speed series has been ported, plus ports for mac can be risky sometimes they may take way too long (like No One Lives Forever took) or they are rushed and buggy so they run poorly.  Hopefully it will be ported though, the more good games for mac the better


----------



## gribuz (Feb 4, 2004)

actually found a Review of Need for Speed: Porsche Unleashed but looks like it has been cancelled http://www.insidemacgames.com/previews/view.php?ID=14

To bad i love the NFS Series


----------



## HateEternal (Feb 4, 2004)

NFS undergroud is probably the coolest one yet, minus all the underground stuff.

I love the racing, its so well done, but the drags and the driftcourses and the putting stupid looking mods on your car to get more respect points reaallllllly pisses me off.


----------

